# Hotronix Offers Can Cooler Platen



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Make decorating cooler sleeves easier and faster with the Hotronix® Can Cooler Platen. Personalize with names, add company logos, or embellish with school mascots using full-color digital transfers or your favorite heat transfer material.

This unique platen allows you to print up to eight can coolers at a one time. Because of its threadable design, several types of can coolers can be printed easily, including zippered, drawstring or key-ring style can coolers. It also is ideal for heat printing other small items such as lanyards, lunch sacks, miniature tees, socks, gloves and more.

Simply replace the standard bottom platen with the Can Cooler platen and you’re ready to print! The quick change feature on newer models make using optional platens fast and easy. 

This specialty platen has been designed for use with all Hotronix and MAXX 16-inch x 20-inch heat presses for models from 2014 to present. To view on website, go to https://goo.gl/pm5PjS

For more information, call Hotronix at (800) 727-8520, or visit www.hotronix.com. 

Hotronix, a GroupeSTAHL company, designs, engineers, and manufactures a full line of the world’s most innovative and technologically advanced heat press machines with the goal of exceeding customer expectations at a competitive cost. Made in the USA and engineered by experts who understand heat printing, Hotronix heat presses are product safety certified. For more information, to locate a dealer, or make a dealer inquiry, call (800) 727-8520, or visit Hotronix.com.


----------

